# My concept of Fursuit 2.0



## Natasha_Seabreeze (Sep 15, 2008)

i have been pressured by many of my fellow neighborhood furs(yes there are furs in hawaii) to come up with a better way to make a fursuit. so this would be my concept:
the "skin" would be made of a a spandex style bodysuit, like zenti suits, with synthetic fur stiched on somehow.
the paws would be padded gloves with pads on the bottom.
the tail would be one from those fox buttplugs, sewn on.
the muzzle would be held on by strings around the head, and be hinged to allow the lower jaw to move while talking.
the tongue would be stiched in at the back.
the ears would be hollow, allowing you to hear a bit better, and be cnnected by a hairband style band.
the hair would be a wig (obviously)

if any of you like, or have any design comments just drop a post


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Sep 15, 2008)

ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sounds too... ZENTAI. 



zentai is... scary.

...coming from a furry, that means alot.


----------



## Tarah_Rosemoon (Sep 16, 2008)

lolwut


----------



## nedded (Sep 24, 2008)

My suit is similar to what you've suggested, with one minor difference. I used anti-pill fleece because it more closely resembles the fur pattern of my species. It's pretty flexible and doesn't overheat as much as regular fur. Good luck finding any stretch fur, though.


----------

